# Biting Problem



## Donkeylover110 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 1 1/2 year old mini donkey gelding. He was getting mean, so we tried gelding him. No luck. When ever we go out in the pasture, he tries to bite our ankles and rears! The Vet said it he was old enough to geld, and I _don't_ think he's proud-cut. We have to use a light carrige whip to keep him away......we don't hit him with it, we just tap the ground. Any sugggestions to stop it or why he's doing this?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, gee, I'd just be guessing here. . . but I have some questions/observations.

How long have you had your little guy? Does he have company? How much training have you done with him?

My little molly mule does moves like this when she plays with her horse buddy. She knows better than to try it with me! Donkeys do play pretty rough, do you think it possible your little fella is trying to play with you? I suppose it _could_ be a dominance display, or maybe he thinks he's guarding something? At best, this is extremely disrespectful behavior (not to mention being potentially dangerous!) and needs to be stopped. He needs to learn that you are nice to be around, but he should keep all of his feet on the ground and his mouth to himself, around you! Hopefully, someone else will chime in here soon, with specifics about how that is best done with a donkey.

Donkeys do best with other donks for company. If your little dude is alone, you ought to consider getting him a (well-behaved!!) friend. That way, he can take out his friskiness on someone better equipped to deal with it.

Hopefully someone here can help you get him straightened out soon. You shouldn't have to carry a weapon just to stroll across the pasture. Your animals are supposed to be your friends, after all.






Oh, yes, and. . . .Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, gee, I'd just be guessing here. . . but I have some questions/observations.
> How long have you had your little guy? Does he have company? How much training have you done with him?
> 
> My little molly mule does moves like this when she plays with her horse buddy. She knows better than to try it with me! Donkeys do play pretty rough, do you think it possible your little fella is trying to play with you? I suppose it _could_ be a dominance display, or maybe he thinks he's guarding something? At best, this is extremely disrespectful behavior (not to mention being potentially dangerous!) and needs to be stopped. He needs to learn that you are nice to be around, but he should keep all of his feet on the ground and his mouth to himself, around you! Hopefully, someone else will chime in here soon, with specifics about how that is best done with a donkey.
> ...



I have had him since December of 07. He didn't start until he got a little older. He has an Arabian mare, and there is antoher mare next to us. I haven't done really any training with him at all. I agree that animals should be friends. I honestly think that sometimes he wants to play.....but other times he's _really_ mean. We have never been mean to him or neglected him. Thanks for your in-put!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, donkeys have a reputation for being useful as guard animals. 18 months is a little young for serious studliness, especially since you have gelded him, but it's possible. What I think I'm hearing, is a relatively unhandled pasture pet, that is protecting "his" mare(s) - from you! Sound likely?


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes.....we have greatly considered this also. It's probably it, though,yes,he is a bit young!



Thanks for all your input! I guess I'll do some research........


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

18 months is not too young for this kind of playing behavior, especially since he has not had any ground work or training. He wants to play! You really need to nip this in the butt and now, it wont get any easier with him only worst. Were you there when he was gelded..if you were , you would know if he was proud cut or not. Most vets dont proud cut. You also mentioned your vet said he was "old enough to geld", he was old enough, but did you check if he was fully dropped? I would think your vet would of told you if he wasnt. You need to start working him with groundwork and making sure HE knows who is in control. He also needs a companion one of his own kind.



if its possible. I have guard donkeys and they dont "guard" like this...they will try to stomp when guarding. Corinne


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Jan 14, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> 18 months is not too young for this kind of playing behavior, especially since he has not had any ground work or training. He wants to play! You really need to nip this in the butt and now, it wont get any easier with him only worst. Were you there when he was gelded..if you were , you would know if he was proud cut or not. Most vets dont proud cut. You also mentioned your vet said he was "old enough to geld", he was old enough, but did you check if he was fully dropped? I would think your vet would of told you if he wasnt. You need to start working him with groundwork and making sure HE knows who is in control. He also needs a companion one of his own kind.
> 
> 
> 
> if its possible. I have guard donkeys and they dont "guard" like this...they will try to stomp when guarding. Corinne


He does *NOT* want to play. No, he was not proud-cut and I was standing right by his head. At the time, he was not fully dropped;but the Vet said he could still proceed. I really want to get him a little gelding aroung his age and slowly get them in the same pasture. But, I guess we don't have the room. Groundwork was all my fault......we were told to tie him for an hour or so to a post to let him get to respect the lead rope. Well, I didn't . Now he is impossible to lead but I guess I could start over.....do you think that would work?


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 27, 2009)

How goes the biting battle?

I don't think it is ever too late to teach manners!

My Emily is only 2 and she needs some pasture manners!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, if he was not fully dropped..did the vet actually go after everything? Did you actually SEE what he removed? I would NEVER tie any of my donkey or horses or any animal to a post to let them learn what respect for a lead rope is all about.



But..everyone has there own way of doing things.


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I had a serious biting problem , and he was striking out at me . I did a lot of natural horse stuff like moving him out of my way, and following what my mare did to assert herself, then I asserted myself. I used my body to kinda show the donkey who was boss, just like my mare, I stood up to him , but also treated him fairly. He eventually came around and stopped charging..Later when a new smaller horse came along he started the bitting ...CRAP , that was a HUGE problem, I tried everything , even separating him, he was unhappy about being separated , and would bite her when she came near the fence , or when i wasnt looking, Then i tried a muzzle... that worked , but I didnt think it was fair to leave it on him too long, and when i took it off he seemed even more aggressive. Finally I took him to live with a farmer down the road for a month. things are better now that he is back. I guess I lowered him a notch on the pecking order by removing him and letting the new pony form a stronger bond with the others , and a little strength to defend herself. I think he just doesnt like anything "new " and needs about 3 months to re adjust. Donkeys are so complicated , you just have to try everything, and be creative. I can see with him , I will always have to be stern but fair. he will take advantage quickly. hope this helps , and you can always message me with a question or to vent,


----------

